# RS grille aftermarket?



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Look for OEM from a (local) junkyard and some haggling.

Might be able to find some listed here listed under "grille" : Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mscj2238 said:


> Evening all, daughter had a minor accident, cracked the upper and lower grilles on her 2018 RS...anyone know of aftermarket oem style replacements? Trying to keep the costs down--thanks!











2018 Chevy Cruze Custom Grilles | Billet, Mesh, LED, Chrome, Black


Set your 2018 Chevy Cruze apart from the rest. A custom grille will make it uniquely your own, the medium through which you can display your personal style.




www.carid.com





LKQ
Pick-N-Pull
Car-Part.com
Ali-Express


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If you have some basic tools and dont mind laying down on dirt hit up a local junkyard and find one in good condition im sure you will find a cruze  even aftermarket bumpers on this car are still priced high, almost same as OEM lol so its not worth it IMO


----------

